# Raw talent...



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

it's something that impresses me, no matter what the talent is, but particularly in young people, it impresses me, and moves me.

she's freaking ELEVEN y'all.


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 30, 2006)

That gave me goosebumps!

She is unbelievable.  I studied under a vocal coach once upon a time, for a child this young to have that talent, natural at that is amazing.  

To me natural talent when singing is a voice that carries the same from the studio to the stage.  Reba, Mariah Carey, Xtina...etc.

Good for her, and boo to the asshat judge who wants her looks to be more mainstream, she's just a child for pete's sake.  She doesn't need to do anything in life but let her voice carry her.  

She'll go far.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

I hope so.


I hate how every talent show must now have the english talent guy who emulates Simon Cowell.
I love Simon, but I abhor his imitators.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_goddess* 
_That gave me goosebumps!

She is unbelievable!!!!. To me natural talent when singing is a voice that carries the same from the studio to the stage. Reba, Mariah Carey, Xtina...etc.

Good for her, and boo to the asshat judge who wants her looks to be more mainstream, she's just a child for pete's sake. She doesn't need to do anything in life but let her voice carry her. 

She'll go far._

 
 I second that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








That absolutely blowed me away
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! goose pinpels all over from her voice. U almost wanna cry when hearing this. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Willa (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I hope so.


I hate how every talent show must now have the english talent guy who emulates Simon Cowell.
I love Simon, but I abhor his imitators._

 
You should see that fake @ss on Canadian Idol...

I don't watch the show just because of him


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_I second that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







That absolutely blowed me away
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! goose pinpels all over from her voice. U almost wanna cry when hearing this. Thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I 3rd , and 4th and 5th that.  She is amazing


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 30, 2006)

She is good, that's a hard song to sing. I accidentally watched this show this morning. LOL Goodness, some of those folks need to stop.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jul 1, 2006)

She reminds me of Christina Aguilera... I think she'll follow in her footsteps somehow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 V. impressive!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_She reminds me of Christina Aguilera... I think she'll follow in her footsteps somehow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 V. impressive!_

 
Yeah! i she reminds me of Christina too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . what an angel an amazing talent!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_She reminds me of Christina Aguilera... I think she'll follow in her footsteps somehow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 V. impressive!_

 
Yeah that's what I thought too.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey y'all. I used to compete with the clogging group "All That" that was on last week. It really makes me smile to see clogging becoming more mainstream. Anyways, just thought that I would throw my 2 cents in.


----------

